# How fast is a Vizsla?



## redbirddog

http://www.top10hq.com/top-10-fastest-dog-breeds/

Top ten fastest dogs. So how fast is a Vizsla and where did it rank in the top 10 fastest dogs?

_This medium sized gundog is an intelligent and easy to train hunting dog. They need plenty of exercise (at least two hours per day) and thrive on games and stimulation. They are sometimes called the ‘Velcro Vizsla’ as they were bred to be close-ranging hunting dogs, never straying too far from their masters, but rather sticking close – like Velcro! Vizslas have been used as sniffer-dogs and security dogs with great success and they also make excellent pets for families. They like to stay in contact with their family, often following people from room to room, and becoming upset when left alone at home for long periods of time so do not get a Vizsla if the animal will be home alone for long hours every day
_

Good list. We're off once again to the hills to let my "red streaks" run with abandon.
Happy trails.
RBD


----------



## Saltwater Soul

I believe it. People always comment about how fast our dog is.


----------



## R E McCraith

PIKE has played with Greyhounds - yes they are faster ! can they catch PIKE ? NO !!!! HE can turn on a DIME !! they can not !!


----------



## Jimbo15471

I have clocked mine at 25 mph per the strava app that I use for mountain biking running side by side on a downhill.


----------



## pippylongstocking

I thought the vizsla was second only to the greyhound for speed, but the vizsla has more stamina. Ester usually outruns any dog she meets, and if they do happen to be faster, she runs for longer! Everyone who meets her says how fast she is, except other vizsla owners of course. I agree with the other comments about the speed of turning/changing direction. Here in the uk we would say she can turn on a sixpence!


----------



## einspänner

That's got to be one of the best descriptions of the vizsla I've seen on these top ten list things. Needs lots of exercise ✓, close-ranging hunting dog ✓, velcro so can't be left alone long periods ✓. Someone did their research and isn't using marketing language to sell the breed. YAY!


----------



## R E McCraith

Ein ? easy 2 train !!!!!!! only after they train YOU - LOL


----------



## Vizsla Baby

Greyhounds might be faster but they give out after about 10-15 minutes - no stamina whatsoever. 

The endurance plus speed combination our dogs have is unmatched! Plus our dogs snuggle.

Best dogs in the world.


----------



## SuperV

I've clocked Bella at 26-27 mph on my Garmin Alpha as well as the speedometer on my mt. bike...She might be able to go faster but 27 mph is about all i can muster on my bike!

Nate


----------



## texasred

> bred to be *close-ranging* hunting dogs, never straying too far from their masters, but rather sticking close


A little bit of a broad statement.
Just today in the field my husband was calling for me to jump in the UTV, and drive down to where he was.
He had let Lucy out to stretch her legs.
Her range always freaks him out when I'm not right there.
She was tearing up the ground around 250 yards out.
Silly little red dog, thought she could catch snipe in the rice fields.


----------



## redbirddog

> bred to be close-ranging hunting dogs, never straying too far from their masters, but rather sticking close
> A little bit of a broad statement


I kinda laughed at that part too. On our hike today Bailey and Chloe were many times a 1/4 mile away and running the hills at full tilt. They would check in every five minutes or so with me before heading out again. 

Hunting, Bailey will go on point 200 yards away and hold the bird until we get there.

Close-ranging is more the territory of a lab or other flusher breeds.

RBD


----------



## texasred

Bootlickers: nickname for close working pointers.
At least they could have said medium range.


----------



## born36

redbirddog said:


> bred to be close-ranging hunting dogs, never straying too far from their masters, but rather sticking close
> A little bit of a broad statement
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda laughed at that part too. On our hike today Bailey and Chloe were many times a 1/4 mile away and running the hills at full tilt. They would check in every five minutes or so with me before heading out again.
> 
> Hunting, Bailey will go on point 200 yards away and hold the bird until we get there.
> 
> Close-ranging is more the territory of a lab or other flusher breeds.
> 
> RBD
Click to expand...

Have to agree when I read it I thought well Mac should stop ranging out 1/4 mile then!


----------



## daul77

Couldn't get the link to work to read the article. 
I have read some in the past about the V being number 2 behind the fast but stamina deficient  greyhound. 
So I thought I would google my own search. I found a lot of these lists include the same dogs pretty much in the same spots with the top two being the V and greyhound. Pretty awesome stuff. I did however find some top tens that didn't even include the V at all!?


----------



## mlwindc

They go fast enough they think they're flying!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

mlwindc said:


> They go fast enough they think they're flying!


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11228484415/


----------



## MisterRed

Here is Mr. Red chasing his ball - he's a fast one too!


----------



## Vizsla Baby

We were out yesterday and bumped into a Whippet. A few people were excited to see our female V and the whippet run together and most put their "money" on the whippet being fastest. 

I have to say, our Sadie was far faster on a straight run. The whippet can run very fast when cutting corners, but the V definitely is faster running straight, long distances!


----------



## mlwindc

The only dog I've seen that can run faster than W is a greyhound. But, the greyhound gets tired much faster and doesn't have nearly the stamina of the V. Run on!


----------



## Ozkar

My pointer Zsa Zsa is very fast off the mark. But once those liquorice legs get into stride Astro outpaces her. 

Both can maintain a constant 25kph on the way to our hunting areas and back.


----------



## Henning

According to this website, probably in the top 5 fastest. 

http://www.vetstreet.com/our-pet-experts/meet-eight-of-the-fastest-dogs-on-the-planet

According to this website, tied for 2nd place with a Saluki. Only the Greyhound being faster.

http://www.pawnation.com/2013/11/19/10-fast-dog-breeds/7

40mph????


----------



## Jimmy29

Jimbo15471 said:


> I have clocked mine at 25 mph per the strava app that I use for mountain biking running side by side on a downhill.


Get a faster bike. I'm confident she's just being a velcro Viszla and sticking close to you. 

We had a very fast hound of indeterminate origins ( a rescue dog) which would out run everything in the dog park, except one Viszla. Out hound had a airborne gait like a greyhound


----------



## Jimmy29

redbirddog said:


> I kinda laughed at that part too. On our hike today Bailey and Chloe were many times a 1/4 mile away and running the hills at full tilt. They would check in every five minutes or so with me before heading out again.
> 
> Hunting, Bailey will go on point 200 yards away and hold the bird until we get there.
> 
> Close-ranging is more the territory of a lab or other flusher breeds.
> 
> RBD



It's close range

in the day of cruise missiles and nukes.


----------

